# Seek Help with Fishy Imp-onderable



## imp (Sep 11, 2015)

Safeway, on sale, 5-oz. pink salmon, skinless boneless, $1.00 a can. Chicken of the Sea, Product of Thailand. Serving size, 1/4 cup, servings *2*, cal. *60*, fat cal *20.*

New 99-cent store nearby. Bought 5 oz. cans same as above. MW Polar Foods, Norwalk, CA. Prod. of China. Serving size, 1/4 cup, servings *3*, cal. *120*, fat cal *63.

*One label or 'tother has to be wrong, don't you think. Glaring difference here, I'm inclined to be afraid to eat the China product, how could it have 3 times the calories? Have eaten both, similar texture, taste, both quite good. Ingredients, Chick. of Sea pink salmon, water, salt. Chinese pink salmon, water, salt, yeast extract.

Appreciate some ideas. Would you report the difference to someone? Who? Or, call Polar Foods, as that seems the "wronger" of the two? How to trust Nutritional labeling, when one finds stuff like this?   

imp


----------



## Debby (Sep 12, 2015)

I thought maybe it was the yeast extract but apparently that has no fat.  So I don't know.  Maybe one is a leaner fish (wild) than the other which is fed who knows what.


----------



## imp (Sep 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> I thought maybe it was the yeast extract but apparently that has no fat.  So I don't know.  Maybe one is a leaner fish (wild) than the other which is fed who knows what.



Wondered about that too, Debby. It's just too big a difference, 3X; would you eat it? If yer game, so am I!  

imp


----------



## Debby (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry imp.  I'm not eating any fish no matter where it comes from.

And this happy little fish would rather you didn't too 







The owners say this:

Published on Apr 15, 2014
The best fish we have ever owned.
She actually waits for us to come home from work in the corner of the tank closest to our front door, where she can kinda see and hear us.
She will aggressively start splashing the water to get immediate attention and will Not stop till we put our hands in the tank.
S


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 15, 2015)

I refuse to eat fish caught in any country that uses their waterways for sewage.


----------



## imp (Sep 15, 2015)

Pond raised fish in China are fed a diet of poultry waste. No denial of it, apparently. OTOH, the fish's digestive system, like any animal's, metabolizes everything eaten, breaks it down chemically, so that the animal, fish in this case, remains healthy and happy, until harvested to feed humans! 

Am I rationalizing away the disgusting thought of eating something that was fed crap? Yeah, maybe. Still, the canned fish emblazoned with "Wild Caught" labeling guarantees little, and who knows what fish in the wild are eating, anyway!   imp


----------



## Debby (Sep 15, 2015)

If you're so concerned about fish being fed poultry waste, then you'd better quit eating beef in some regions of the US.  

And chickens have had arsenic included in their feed because it makes it look nice and pink in the cellophane packaging and while three of the four feeds that it was in, was finally banned in 2013, it was allowed to stay in the feed that is fed to turkeys. 

Besides 'pinking' up the flesh, it also produced fatter birds on less feed.  (so were they 'starving throughout their lives' even as they were getting fatter?)

And while we're talking about the 'fatter' birds, considering that people ate them with this arsenic (since the 1940's), how much has this contributed to the current obesity epidemic?  Something to think about considering that everyone is getting a healthy dose of arsenic at Christmas and until 2013 was getting it every time chicken was consumed.  

And then also, if your beef is eating chicken manure and until 2013, those chickens were eating arsenic, then you were getting it from your steaks and from your 'wings'.  And doesn't arsenic build up in your system over time?


http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2013-10-10/what-was-arsenic-doing-in-our-chicken-anyway- 

https://thebovine.wordpress.com/2009/06/01/u-s-cattle-being-fed-chicken-manure/



Obesegons, aresenic in animal feeds (and animals).......interesting 'food for thought' regarding the obesity discussion wouldn't you say?


----------



## imp (Sep 15, 2015)

*"After all, getting a well-known poison out of the food chain seems like just the sort of thing the agency should be doing."

*From the Bloomberg link. Meanwhile, the endocrine disruptors continue on their merry way, since, after all, we are only into the next generation of young Americans since their massive infusion into the environment, and it is a known that future generations are to be impacted negatively. As though the stuff will magically  disappear from everyone's fat cells.   imp


----------



## Debby (Sep 15, 2015)

One can only wonder what 'health' of the worlds people will be like in 2050 with all this going on eh?  Can't be a good result I think.


----------



## imp (Sep 15, 2015)

I realize full-well that I am not to be envied by some for stating I am grateful to not have been blessed with children of my own. Given what has been revealed about synthetic chemicals' prevalence in the environment world-wide, I would likely worry myself into an earlier grave.     imp


----------



## Debby (Sep 16, 2015)

Too late I realized what you are saying here imp.  I was most irritated therefore when my oldest daughter told us that she was pregnant with her first baby as I'd been hoping that I wouldn't have to worry about the futures of my grandchild(ren) even though my daughters have another forty plus years to go.  And who knows what kinds of changes we will see in that time!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2015)

Debby said:


> Too late I realized what you are saying here imp.  I was most irritated therefore when my oldest daughter told us that she was pregnant with her first baby as I'd been hoping that I wouldn't have to worry about the futures of my grandchild(ren) even though my daughters have another forty plus years to go.  And who knows what kinds of changes we will see in that time!



Can you tell me what good all your worrying is doing to fix the problems of the world?


----------



## Debby (Sep 19, 2015)

You're exactly right - to a degree  QS.  Worrying by itself does nothing except cause stress.  But you have to admit, that without somebody worrying about various issues, some things may never have changed for the better.  Like someone worried about the lead that was in gasoline, lead in paint....and now we don't have to worry about children putting lead covered stuff in their mouths or inhaling lead containing vapours from car exhaust.  Somebody worried about the effect of sewage flowing directly into our waterways and now we have  beaches that aren't covered with feces.  Once upon a time, somebody 'worried' that germs from 'clean' hands were infecting people with disease, and now we're reminded all the time to wash our hands.  In some instances worry is unproductive and in some cases it's very productive.

And I will always worry about my children, just as you do.  When one of my daughters sends me a text that she's having a bad few days, instantly I begin to worry about all the possible reasons and I begin to wish I could take her pain away.....because she will always be my little girl even though she's 31.

As for the problems of the world, we're each a tiny part of that world and our words always bear weight.  I voice my concerns to one person, who voices them to another, and another and so on until there's a host of people with the same concerns and we in turn either become activists (marching,protesting, etc) or we change our own actions accordingly, and/or we contact those who might be in a position to look into or even cause change...........


----------

